
Show HN: Mata by Saffron launched on Product Hunt today - sashaseifollahi
https://saffron.vc/producthunt
======
sashaseifollahi
Hello Hacker News!

The team here at Saffron has been hard at work on mata and we are so excited
to finally share it with you.

mata by Saffron enables early stage entrepreneurs to validate their business
ideas and launch their product in minutes.

Create and share your ideas with our business idea manager and form your
business for FREE in any US state.

Here are the steps:

-Create and organize your ideas with our Business Idea Manager

-With Virtual Shareable Ideas and NDA management, you can share and evolve your idea until its validated

-Once ready, you can form your business in any of the 50 US States

We offer a Total Formation package that includes all of the legal documents
you need for your entity.

OR form your business for FREE with our Free Articles of
Organization/Incorporation, just pay state fees, and 1 Year of Free Registered
Agent Service.

All of your legal documents are stored in your company's Data Room for easy
access and organization. Additional legal documents are available a la carte.

Finally you can really give your new business some life with our on-demand
services. From Branding and Marketing, to App Development, the expert mata
team has you covered. The prices are fair, and the quality is superb.

mata strives to give you the tools you need to reach for the stars, that's why
for two weeks, we will be running an Idea Prize Competition on mata, where the
best idea with a completed "Inside" section will receive a $5,000 grant to use
within the mata platform! Apply now in the mata app at mata.vc.

As a special offer to the Hacker News community, we are giving you $50 off the
mata Total Formation + On-going Compliance plan, bringing it down to $249/yr.

PS. We just launched on Product Hunt, check us out at
[https://saffron.vc/producthunt](https://saffron.vc/producthunt)

Thanks for reading, we hope this platform can be of great use to any founders
or entrepreneurs out there.

We can't wait to see what you will bring to life!!

